
A topological–geometrical theory for data analysis and machine learning - bryanrasmussen
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-019-0087-3
======
simpkevin
Is there a link to the PDF for those without a subscription?

~~~
adamnemecek
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.11832](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.11832)

